# Herf info for South Floridians



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Saw this on another board, copied and pasted for your benefit..

****** ANOTHER SOUTH FLORIDA HERF ******

BROUGHT TO YOU IN COOPERATION WITH THE FLORIDA STATE HISPANIC CHAMBER OF COMMERCE

FRIDAY April 22, 2005 at GATSBY'S in Davie, FL

SPONSORED BY:

CUBAN CRAFTERS - http://www.cubancrafters.com/

TORANO CIGARS - http://www.torano.com/

LA TRADICION CUBANA - http://www.tradicion.com/

JOYAS DE PANAMA - http://www.joyasdepanama.net/

OCEAN CIGARS - http://www.oceancigars.com/

Thank you very much for your continued support

Everyone is Welcome! These events are a lot of fun.
Click here for pictures from our past events.

Please visit our official announcement web page:
http://www.geocities.com/solomr2/herf
for additional information and for RSVP instructions.

As usual, Smokes and Drinks will be APLENTY
The event starts at 7:30PM until... whatever.

Gatsby's is a great restaurant. Located at: 
1805 S. University Dr., Davie, FL
Ph: 954-476-0063
Located south of I-595 on the west side of S. University Dr., in the Bed Bath and Beyond shopping plaza.
Click here to visit their website

Again, please visit our web site and RSVP so we can be sure to have enough cigar samples for everyone.

See you at Gatsby's!

For sponsorship information for this or future events, please send me a PM or eMail

Anyone who is interested in being added to my email notification list for future events please send me a PM with your member name and your email.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks Matt. I checked it out some days ago, I do believe that there are tickets to buy to be able to attend.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

hmm i may attend. ill look into it for sure.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Come and meet some of the top cigar manufacturers based in south Florida, sample their fine products, and relax in a casual atmosphere. Admission is free.

FREE FREE FREE

Ill be there for sure! hopefully others will be also


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Free is such a great word. Count me in!!!


----------

